# Nags Head Pier - Sandy damage?



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Was Nags Head Pier damaged by Sandy or is it in full operation?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

They are all getting pounded right now so the total of damage isn't in yet. Just heard that waves are pounding the bottom on Avon


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> They are all getting pounded right now so the total of damage isn't in yet. Just heard that waves are pounding the bottom on Avon


 When have they stopped??  We'll be lucky if they even rebuild it to the dorkhole...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> When have they stopped??  We'll be lucky if they even rebuild it to the dorkhole...


Whats a dorkhole?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm not touchin' the dorkhole question,on to the ops question-nags head pier was under going tip repair at the time sandy hit,so she didn't lose anything there but they probably will not open till the spring to finish and assess any other repairs


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Beavis and buthead laugh on the "dorkhole" and "tip repair" comments.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

think kenny was talkng about avon, not nags head pier


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> Whats a dorkhole?


 It's where Garboman feesh's at....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Dorkhole?

I will fish Dorkhole next chance I get and since it is a remote location all the "pro" fellas on the end will not mind me pendulum casting, they may want to watch out for a stray break off occasionally though... 

It can get lonely at the DorkHole so I will need to fish 2-3 Drum rods to keep busy.......may even bring my 9 weight Fly rod and go for the all time Fly Rod Drum record

Most time I would park my gear on the Dork Hole side anyway, back when I got to fish Avon.....Dork hole regular crowd are pretty calm most days....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Just checked the Island Free Press site and the Dork Hole looks to be in grave danger and Rodanthe Pier is now Rodanthe Dock, hopefully they will fortify both of these piers so that I can get in on the action when I revisit my old haunts....

By the way folks all the Big Time Shark Avon Fishermen fish the Dorkhole and try for "Big Dorkie" an Outer Banks legend similar to the "Salvo Monster" and may even be the same giant 25 foot Tiger or 16 foot Dusky or whatever it is that for decades has frequented the same North Beach areas....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Just checked the Island Free Press site and the Dork Hole looks to be in grave danger and Rodanthe Pier is now Rodanthe Dock, hopefully they will fortify both of these piers so that I can get in on the action when I revisit my old haunts....
> 
> By the way folks all the Big Time Shark Avon Fishermen fish the Dorkhole and try for "Big Dorkie" an Outer Banks legend similar to the "Salvo Monster" and may even be the same giant 25 foot Tiger or 16 foot Dusky or whatever it is that for decades has frequented the same North Beach areas....


I thought it was a 28.141592677853 ft hammerhead


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Garboman said:


> Just checked the Island Free Press site and the Dork Hole looks to be in grave danger and Rodanthe Pier is now Rodanthe Dock, hopefully they will fortify both of these piers so that I can get in on the action when I revisit my old haunts....
> 
> By the way folks all the Big Time Shark Avon Fishermen fish the Dorkhole and try for "Big Dorkie" an Outer Banks legend similar to the "Salvo Monster" and may even be the same giant 25 foot Tiger or 16 foot Dusky or whatever it is that for decades has frequented the same North Beach areas....


mighta been the one tater hooked this year. shark won.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> mighta been the one tater hooked this year. shark won.


they normally do,but it's still fun to try!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

SHARK FISHING is a disgusting habbit Sprocket! It only leads to harder drugs and other abuses such as cupcake addiction!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> SHARK FISHING is a disgusting habbit Sprocket! It only leads to harder drugs and other abuses such as cupcake addiction!


CUPCAKES!!!! don't mention them things.....i'm still in mourning due to the hostess bankruptcy....gonna need a new fix to go with mt. dews.....maybe krispy kreme??


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> CUPCAKES!!!! don't mention them things.....i'm still in mourning due to the hostess bankruptcy....gonna need a new fix to go with mt. dews.....maybe krispy kreme??


 Now your talkin Sprocket, You buy and I'll fly! That will be 1 jelly filled, 1 eclair, and 1 maple frosted for a tide me over. Also a large coffee! Happy thanksgiving sir!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

What happened to the Lithuanian on the side, sharkman? I heard they go great with coffee...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Good observation Gaffman! "Liths" rule!!!!!!They would go "GREAT" with anything.I go to the Ben franklin store just to look at the scenery! i guess I'm just a "dirty ole sharkman".


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> mighta been the one tater hooked this year. shark won.


 Whatta whimp.. Told him if'n he wuz gonna try and catch sharks get used to getting some line pulled off in the process...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Dorkhole?
> 
> I will fish Dorkhole next chance I get and since it is a remote location all the "pro" fellas on the end will not mind me pendulum casting, they may want to watch out for a stray break off occasionally though...
> 
> ...


 I duno,Mike...?? Ralph,aka "Mayor of Dorkhole" might have a bit ta say about 3 rods feesh'n in his little corner of the dorkhole... Truthfully though,hope it all gets put back together after this mess...


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok... this string is not going as planned but I'm glad everyone is enjoying themselves. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

SquidStrip said:


> Ok... this string is not going as planned but I'm glad everyone is enjoying themselves. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


sorry squid,you'll get used to some of us as time wears on.don't take much to get a hi-jack on here sometimes and ya never know what topic will do it unless you mention braid vs.mono,conv. vs. spinning,river rig,etc.happy t'day to you and all who read


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Now your talkin Sprocket, You buy and I'll fly! That will be 1 jelly filled, 1 eclair, and 1 maple frosted for a tide me over. Also a large coffee! Happy thanksgiving sir!


In the summer there aint n othin better than bikini bottoms and boiled peanuts


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> In the summer there aint n othin better than bikini bottoms and boiled peanuts


 Hey kingFisher, try em salted in the shell and eat them shell and all! [The peanuts, not the bikini bottoms]


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ncsharkman, them big salted 1.69 a bag ones are good to. How do you recomend the bikini botomms lol


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

nc kingfisher said:


> ncsharkman, them big salted 1.69 a bag ones are good to. How do you recomend the bikini botomms lol:d


 off!!!


----------

